# Hymer habitation Service 115€!!!



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi 
Just had the habitation service done today in France 115€, quite a lot of change from the Brownhills price. They even charged me £40 for the Hymer sticker last time. Rip off or what!!!


----------



## brightsparkretired (Sep 26, 2008)

*Habitation checks*

Pleased u passed this info on. I,ve been making enquires about habitation checks using NCC approved mobile engineers, without any replies. My nearest is 60mls away (brownhills) so after your comments I will look further afield. Charges in our area for hab. (checks, which are supposed to take around 4 hrs, was £180 + vat & took 1.5 hrs. but they are no longer Swift approved
Tel


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

alshymer said:


> Hi
> Just had the habitation service done today in France 115€, quite a lot of change from the Brownhills price. They even charged me £40 for the Hymer sticker last time. Rip off or what!!!


And the dealer was?

Might be able to fit into a trip next year.


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Habitation service*

The dealer was BRAULT LOISIRS at Chasseneuil, Charente.
This is not a special deal price, but quite normal in France. Included all the underneath sprayed with the Hymer waterproofer.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info. and the extra on the waterproofing spray. Brownhills have never done that.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

brightsparkretired just a point for you up there in Preston not too far away from Hymer uk is peter hambilton very good engineer goes under the name of hymerdirect.co.uk very nice man to deal with.
Ron


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: Habitation service*



alshymer said:


> The dealer was BRAULT LOISIRS at Chasseneuil, Charente.
> This is not a special deal price, but quite normal in France. Included all the underneath sprayed with the Hymer waterproofer.
> Regards
> Alshymer


Thanks for that Alshymer. I had never heard of Hymer waterproofed before, certainly not done at Brownhills on any of my checks. Will see if I can arrange it at your dealer on the way to France.

Mike


----------

